# Killer Network Manager öffnet bei jedem Systemstart automatisch



## bigT7 (9. Juli 2013)

*Killer Network Manager öffnet bei jedem Systemstart automatisch*

Hallo zusammen,
habe mir neulich das Mainboard MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming inklusive ,,Killer e2200 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.20)" (so die offizielle Bezeichnung), zugelegt und bin soweit zufrieden. Allerdings startet der Qualcomm Atheros Killer Network Manager bei jedem Hochfahren nicht im Hintergrund, sondern erscheint als Fenster. Er fordert mich in einem weiteren Fenster zu einem Bandbreitentest auf, den ich aber nicht machen kann, da das Programm bei ,,Loading 100%" aufhört (im Browser klappts hingegen, aber das checkt das Programm nicht, obwohl die Ergebnisse über eigenen Account quasi importiert werden können). Also klicke ich inzwischen das kleine Fenster für den Test weg. 
Und jedes Mal, wenn ich das Hauptfenster schließen möchte, erklärt mir ein weiters Fenster namens ,,Systray", dass der Manager im Hintergrund aktiv bleibt. Zwar kann ich einen Haken bei ,,nicht mehr anzeigen" setzen, beim nächsten Hochfahren kommt es aber trotzdem wieder. 
Stört mich eigentlich nicht, wenn der Manager im Hintergrund beinahe ohne Ressourcenverbrauch arbeitet, aber ich will nicht bei jedem Systemstart drei Fenster wegklicken, das geht auf Dauer ganz schön auf die Nerven.
Nun meine Fragen: Kennt sich jemand damit aus, wie ich den Test einmalig machen kann, sodass nicht jedes mal Fenster beim Hochfahren aufgehen, oder wie ich dem Network Manager beibringe, von Anfang an im Hintergrund zu bleiben? Braucht man das Programm überhaupt, um auf Pingvorteile durch den Killerchip hoffen zu können, oder soll ich das Programm ganz einfach gleich deinstallieren?
Ich bin ja bestimmt nicht der einzige, der sich ein Mainboard mit Killerchip gegönnt hat, v.a. nach den letzten PCGH-Tests, die Killerchips oft als Highlight hervorgehoben haben^^. Ich hoffe, jemand hatte das gleiche Problem und ist auf eine Lösung gekommen.
Vielen Dank im Voraus ,
bigT7


----------



## Bennz (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Killer Network Manager öffnet bei jedem Systemstart automatisch*

neueste version downloaden, alte deinstallieren neustarten und neue version installieren. link


----------



## bigT7 (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Killer Network Manager öffnet bei jedem Systemstart automatisch*

Danke für den Tipp, werde ich ausprobieren


----------



## bigT7 (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Killer Network Manager öffnet bei jedem Systemstart automatisch*

So, der Download hat über eine Stunde gedauert... Und dann kam beim Öffnen ,,error extracting setup.xml". Den Network Manager hatte ich zuvor deinstalliert und es zeigte sich, dass man diesen für eine Internetverbindung braucht. Also über Treiber-CD des Mainboards neu installiert und siehe da: Jetzt funktionierts 
Der Bandbreitentest will zwar direkt übers Programm immer noch nicht, aber das geht ja auch übern Browser. Und nach gesetztem Häkchen erscheinen beim Neustart keinen Fenster mehr 
Wie so oft lag also die Lösung in einer simplen Neuinstallation - wär ich aber alleine nicht draufgekommen 
Vielen Dank an Bennz, Fall scheint gelöst zu sein


----------



## Arnokane (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Killer Network Manager öffnet bei jedem Systemstart automatisch*

Mit demselben Problem hat bei mir nur eins funktioniert; ich habe mir den Flash Player Standalone runtergeladen. Dann hat Qualcomm den Geschwindigkeitstest automatisch gemacht und jetzt stehen mir alle Funktionen von Qualcomm Atheros Killer Network Manager zur Verfügung.


----------

